# Uber Navigation Update



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

I noticed there had been an update to the driver app in the past day or so and I tried it out this evening on a couple trips to see what was different. I normally use Google Maps to navigate and, now, when I hit the navigation button, it does bring up Google Maps as it is supposed to, but Uber navigation continues to run in the background and I have both of them talking to me while I drive. 

Is there a way to turn the Uber Navigation off? I have my default navigation set to Google Maps so I don't know why Uber Navigation comes on at all.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

I haven't seen the new update yet but you can mute the turn by turn on the uber nav. It's not the ideal fix but should work.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

geauxfish said:


> I haven't seen the new update yet but you can mute the turn by turn on the uber nav. It's not the ideal fix but should work.


How do I mute it?


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

There is a button on the top right when on the nav screen.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

The only button I see on the top right of the nav screen is the waypoint destination button.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

I looked up Navigation in the Help section in the app and it says Uber Nav can be muted using the speaker icon on the nav screen. Perhaps that is what Geauxfish is referring to. 

Still, it aint there for me. I can't see it.

Is it only there while actually in a trip?


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes the speaker icon is only active when in a trip using the nav screen, unless the update removed it.


----------

